# A4 no third or fourth problem.



## fighting river gto (Jul 26, 2009)

Got 1st and 2nd but when it shifts to third the engine will rev to infinity and fourth doesnt seem to be there either.
Any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

What's the fluild look/smell like?


----------



## fighting river gto (Jul 26, 2009)

Fluid looked fine. Just changed it and filter last week.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

honestly man, your tranny is gone, gonna need it rebuilt, mines been rebuilt 5 times, these transmission suck and so do the people who fix them haha, most likely the clutch packs are gone. mine did the same thing everytime it goes out


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

fighting river gto said:


> Fluid looked fine. Just changed it and filter last week.


This would worry me. You changed it and then it broke. Def double check your fluid level, smell it to see if it burt, and make sure you put the right fluid back in.


----------



## fighting river gto (Jul 26, 2009)

Tranny fluid was GM, Fluid level is fine.

Anybody got a overhaul kit they would recommend.


----------

